# Best of the West NSTRA trial Photo's



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Friday A
> 1 Jade Barrensen
> 2 mattie Rich/Kosmack
> 3 Oprah Stroh
> ...


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

I see Clint lets the brains of the operation hold the plaque.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pics. I really need to get to one of those. They look like a blast! Nice looking dog too TAK. Those German dogs may be worth something afteral. :mrgreen: All kidding aside, I hear nothing but good things about your dogs.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Nice pics. I really need to get to one of those. They look like a blast! Nice looking dog too TAK. Those German dogs may be worth something afteral. :mrgreen: All kidding aside, I hear nothing but good things about your dogs.


That is Maddie... She is owned by my buddy... One thing she is, is a bird finder, but not always willing to play by the rules! But yes she is out of my Clown and Niki liter 4 years ago....
You'll have to get one of her pups this winter. We are going to breed her back to her Daddy!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice looking dogs


----------

